# Forex Dan Pty Ltd



## lvtrader (25 April 2012)

Hi,

anybody invest in this company? How is the result and the fund?

Any return pay out so far?

Thank you


----------



## TulipFX (26 April 2012)

I would want to see live trading performance for any fund before considering an investment.

Also, forex money managers should not need to take your money. It is very simple for them to operate your fund under a limited power of attorney. The account remains in your name, able to be withdrawn whenever needed.


----------



## skc (26 April 2012)

TulipFX said:


> I would want to see live trading performance for any fund before considering an investment.
> 
> Also, *forex money managers should not need to take your money.* It is very simple for them to operate your fund under a limited power of attorney. The account remains in your name, able to be withdrawn whenever needed.




I think this is a very important aspect to look out for, considering how many schemes / scams are out there.


----------



## TulipFX (26 April 2012)

Another thing to look out for is over-leverage. Some managers would love to risk large amounts of your fund, as their reward is more profits while you bear the risks of loss.


----------



## lvtrader (10 June 2012)

*ForexDan is SCAM*

Hi all,

Becarefull the program or investment program from Forexdan.com

He just want your money and dont believe with what he said about he is living from trading forex.

His investment program is worst. People invest to him and cant withdraw the balance of the capital 

He also give unreasonable reason like "where you can find investment can withdraw the balance of capital?"

He will twist the term and condition when you want to withdraw the balance capital.

Becareful with that and one more, his course program you can find out in many forum. Dont waste your money with this SCAM

Use your money wisely and becareful with this so call profitable forex trader.

For the past 6 months, he never make any profit. Just lose and lose......


----------



## markforex (17 June 2012)

*Re: ForexDan is SCAM*



lvtrader said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Becarefull the program or investment program from Forexdan.com
> 
> ...




How do you know what his results are, I can not see them on his site, are you a member?


----------



## lvtrader (18 June 2012)

Hi,

Im one of the investor. 

Beside that, he got intention to close this so called Forex Dan end of this year. I got his email also. 

His website is just empty promise. He told the investor that each investor will got their own login but until i write this email, never got that.

He is just a person who always try to make alot of promises but never fulfill. A small thing never fulfill, how about the big one?

Judge by your self. thats my experience.

By the way, all the investment money will never return to the investor. So i just called it donation money. thanks


----------

